# Sikes



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

Went to Sikes to fish for spanish. I had been catching alot lately but today was kind of slow. I decided to put another rod in to see if I could get a nice red. I put 3 LY's on a #3 circle hook and tossed it out.Within 10 minutes it was fish on.But what a fight. It ran me under the bridge and went as far as the toll bridge. I had to fight the thing bent over and in the current the whole time to keep my line from touching the cement.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

nice catch bro :clap

did u weigh it?


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Way to go!! :clap


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice fish. There are some nice ones out there right now.


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *BigBrandon89 (10/11/2009)*nice catch bro :clap
> 
> 
> 
> did u weigh it?




It weighed 17.01 according to my scale


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

""<<It ran me under the bridge and went as far as the toll bridge. I had to fight the thing bent over and in the current the whole time to keep my line from touching the cement.'>>

awesome...funny....yeah man....that had to be a blast....no seriously how's that possible.... i know i know....great looking fish.... :clap

thanks for the report andpic.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Fishermon (10/11/2009)*""<<It ran me under the bridge and went as far as the toll bridge. I had to fight the thing bent over and in the current the whole time to keep my line from touching the cement.'>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It ran under the bridge I was fishing from and kept going until it was under the bridge to the right in the picture..


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

i think we saw yall catch that fish didn't you have to net him from the other side? my son and i came over to take a look before you netted him


----------



## Phishinitis (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice fish! ! (and I got what you were saying about how the fish ran under the bridge) haha


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

nice one


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *el **** cazador (10/12/2009)*i think we saw yall catch that fish didn't you have to net him from the other side? my son and i came over to take a look before you netted him




The guy that netted it for me was on the other side with the net letting me know where it was in relation to the pilings. I finally got it to the front where he netted it for me.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

hope it was released! nice fish


----------

